# TT Gone



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Well guys, I'm now offically an 'Other Marques' defector!

See here

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...Forum;action=display;num=1075714724;start=0#0

Cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to The Other Side.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Its much better over here, as we already know everything about cars  ;D 

Enjoy the Beamer, it sounds like a nice spec.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Cheers guys, I hope the BMW will be as enjoyable a the TT was to own, I'm sure it will be Â ;D

Cheers

James

ps nice to see you got your S8 over the 400 mark Paul!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Well done James. Nice choice of car.

We need to speak mods....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did you get the LED variable intensity rear lights?

I understand that these can be post-factory activated once type approval (pending) has been given.

Plenty of tuning options available. Although it is not as easy as winding up the boost on a turbo, and easy extra 20+hp is available via a remap and sports exahaust route.

You can get Stage One cams etc too, but that is quite costly. Supercharger kits are avilable for 300hp performance, although I can't see that suiting the free-revving nature of the 3.0 engine.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Did you get the LED variable intensity rear lights?
> 
> I understand that these can be post-factory activated once type approval (pending) has been given


was dat den?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

From the name of it, it sounds like they would be lights that increase in brightness the harder you push the brake pedal.

Which, IMHO is a brilliant idea.

If it's not that, then it should be as it's still a brilliant idea. (And now it's mine.)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> From the name of it, it sounds like they would be lights that increase in brightness the harder you push the brake pedal.
> 
> Which, IMHO is a brilliant idea.
> 
> If it's not that, then it should be as it's still a brilliant idea. Â (And now it's mine.)


In one. Braking LED lighting intensity increases in proportion with pedal pressure. Good idea.

It is on the 04 330cd models, ao I presume the petrol ones too? BMW can post activate them at the dealers according to release I read.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Did you get the LED variable intensity rear lights?
> 
> Supercharger kits are avilable for 300hp performance, although I can't see that suiting the free-revving nature of the 3.0 engine.


Isnt the Alpina 3 series supercharged ?

Autocar tested an Alpina 330 touring against S4 and AMG Merc wagon.

Did very well IIRC, would be tempted if I saw one used, new they are more than M3


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Well done James. Nice choice of car.
> 
> We need to speak mods....


Thanks 

Hows your 330 running mate, ok?

Not sure about modding this one, fed up of messing about with cars. Â Although that was what I said about the TT and it still ended up with sports springs and 18's on it.

I think, from what I have read, that the 330's are very expensive to get more power out of. Â The Birds supercharger is about Â£4k I think!

It's highly likely though that this time next year it will have a set of 19's on it though, even though now I'm saying it won't!! Â ;D

What mods are available and what cost/power gains? Any ideas?

Cheers

James


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to Other Marques Jam man....when are you getting a tuning pack for the 330?

Pure coincidence but a close friend has just bought a black 330ci and took me out at the weekend - very smooth car and I was v impressed - the engine sounded seriously throaty.......but not as fast as Carlos' 330d that's for sure ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Welcome to Other Marques Jam man....when are you getting a tuning pack for the 330?
> 
> Pure coincidence but a close friend has just bought a black 330ci and took me out at the weekend - very smooth car and I was v impressed - the engine sounded seriously throaty.......but not as fast as Carlos' 330d that's for sure Â ;D


that is one of the things i'm impressed most with, the engine/zorst note, lovely!!

anyone any ideas what increases a chip will give?

also, considering a sports exhaust for it, although the note might become a bit intrusive methinks

cheers

James


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Only managed to get one pic because of the rain but here it is:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jrpl/330sig.jpg

Cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice exterior/leather combination... 

My cousin has recently bought one, but I've yet to see it.

Should be seeing her in a couple of weeks though, so I'll get a proper look at it then.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Very nice.

But you are how old? 
We'll have a wip round & get you some slippers...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Thanks Â
> 
> Hows your 330 running mate, ok?
> 
> ...


Good as gold.

I was suprised when you said that you were after 19" wheels as I thought the 'sport' models came with these. Mine did. :-/

I looked into modding it but not too sure yet. I'd heard a rumour that chipping gives about 18 bhp but with better torque gains (unspecified), which I see as semi-irrelevant. Any thoughts?

And you're right about the engine note - love it!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Very nice.
> 
> But you are how old?
> We'll have a wip round & get you some slippers...


23 

just working my way up to 996/997 ;D

gotta be done in stages though


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Good as gold.
> 
> I was suprised when you said that you were after 19" wheels as I thought the 'sport' models came with these. Mine did. :-/
> 
> ...


no the sport modesl come with 18's (although they do look bigger)

what sort of wheels are on yours? got a pic?

cheers

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> just working my way up to 996/997


Now your talking sense 



> gotta be done in stages though


So you are having your mid-life crisis at 23?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> no the sport modesl come with 18's (although they do look bigger)
> 
> what sort of wheels are on yours? got a pic?
> 
> ...


My mistake! :-[

These are the ones that came on mine:

http://www.bmw.co.uk/apm/content/images ... 00701L.jpg

Sorry - can't insert pictures.

I like them - bugger to clean though.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Now your talking sense
> 
> So you are having your mid-life crisis at 23?


Haha sort of

Got out of long relationship recently and I'm just playing the field a bit hitting Leeds clubs quite hard with my mates, the car is nothing to do with this though, it was already on order

shame the ex has forfeited a trip with me to new york in a suite at the waldorf astoria though, silly girl!

cheers

james


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Flamin ek! You offer your ex a luxury car to cruise around in with you driving :. A wonderful trip away! What more does she want? Some girls are beyond belief these days with their demands :. Are you really that bad to put up with   j/k


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Nice car, you Jammy git  The wheels look a bit like the Sport Designs on my Boxster.

How much life is left in the current 3 series shape? Is a Bangle version imminent? Â :-/ :-/

Enjoy NY Â


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Flamin ek! You offer your ex a luxury car to cruise around in with you driving :. A wonderful trip away! What more does she want? Some girls are beyond belief these days with their demands :. Are you really that bad to put up with   j/k


I even let her drive my TTR when I was driving my folks cars when they were away! What does she want, blood?! Just fizzled out I suppose

Hey ho, single again, lots of fun! 



> Nice car, you Jammy git Â  The wheels look a bit like the Sport Designs on my Boxster.
> 
> How much life is left in the current 3 series shape? Is a Bangle version imminent? Â :-/ :-/
> 
> Enjoy NY Â


Cheers mate

Yeah, I have always like the sport designs on the Box/996, a lad I know used to have a C4 cab in black with sport designs, looked the business!!

Haven't heard anything at all about new 3 series coming out, and I assume there would be at least a couple of years notice from early design stage to actual release

I'm sure someone will come along and correct me if i'm wrong!

NY on the 26th woo hoo ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Hey ho, single again, lots of fun! Â


Go and live life to the full I say and enjoy it . Your too young for commitment, high demands and the reliability of a woman and the expectation package that come with them ;D .


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Go and live life to the full I say and enjoy it Â . Your too young for commitment, high demands and the reliability of a woman and the expectation package that come with them Â ;D .


I agree Abi I'm off relationships for a while

Any single women on here between 18 and 25 in the north can IM me though if they want 

Cheers

James


----------

